# which bindings for my setup!?



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

hey guys, just want some advice on bindings...ive just bought a 2013 lib tech t rice 153 and 32 lashed boots size 8.5 (im foot size 8 but everyone says this seasons lashed run a tad smaller)...just wondering what bindings would go well with my setup? What size and whats a good brand? Also something that will suit my riding - all mountain and not much park


Cheers!


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

ive been doing some research and im thinking flux bindings...anyone had experience with TT30 and the SF45's...not sure which one suits better


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

The SF45s are noticably more stiff and responsive. The TT30s are middle of the road flex. I've ridden both and prefer the TT30 due to my style of riding.
I prefer the ankle strap on the SF45 however. Road the DS30 yesterday and can't say enough about the cush ankle strap.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

BackLip said:


> The SF45s are noticably more stiff and responsive. The TT30s are middle of the road flex. I've ridden both and prefer the TT30 due to my style of riding.
> I prefer the ankle strap on the SF45 however. Road the DS30 yesterday and can't say enough about the cush ankle strap.


Thanks for the reply, so what is your riding style? Ive only boarded about 7 times before so im probably at an intermediate, not really doing jumps yet or any park...will the TT30 be stiff enough for me? I heard the DS30 is more of a park binding due to flex? and SF45 more an experienced binding as its super stiff...any thoughts?


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

wedore said:


> Thanks for the reply, so what is your riding style? Ive only boarded about 7 times before so im probably at an intermediate, not really doing jumps yet or any park...will the TT30 be stiff enough for me? I heard the DS30 is more of a park binding due to flex? and SF45 more an experienced binding as its super stiff...any thoughts?


I ride mostly park but definitely ride the whole mountain. Usually depends who I ride with. The DS30 is a soft flex park binding. Probably not what you're looking for. You're relatively new to snowboarding and aren't a hard charger I imagine. The TT30 would work well for you.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

OP, I don't want to kill your stoke, but if you have yet to ride the T. Rice and it is still in new condition, I highly recommend you try a different deck. The T. Rice is stiff and wide compared to other most other models. Even the TRS would be considered a stiffer board, and the T. Rice is still more stiff than that.

I'm only saying this because I've seen a lot of people new to riding pick up this deck thinking it is what they need, but you really *really* don't. I own one and have been riding for a decade and I can assure you there are better options out there for an intermediate-advanced rider in their first season or two of shredding. If you really like Libs, go with the TRS or a GNU Riders Choice. I can pretty much guarantee you will have a board that you enjoy more than that T. Rice. Lib Tech and Gnu are made by the same company, Mervin Mfg.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

BackLip said:


> I ride mostly park but definitely ride the whole mountain. Usually depends who I ride with. The DS30 is a soft flex park binding. Probably not what you're looking for. You're relatively new to snowboarding and aren't a hard charger I imagine. The TT30 would work well for you.


Yeh well i dont want the bindings to be tooooo stiff...can bindings BE to stiff? 

Ive ridden 7 times in aus, nz, usa, canada and japan although probably only totally 30+ days...its hard to really gauge someones skill level on here haha. i do like to go fast (relatively im sure) but what i DO know is the kinda riding i like/do most. groomed runs, powder and a little off piste in trees etc. in japan this season i started really enjoying black runs without just having to leaf down lol. i dont do any park tho. maybe TT30 would be more forgiving and better for an intermediate rider? SF45 more a pro binding for going insanely fast?


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> OP, I don't want to kill your stoke, but if you have yet to ride the T. Rice and it is still in new condition, I highly recommend you try a different deck. The T. Rice is stiff and wide compared to other most other models. Even the TRS would be considered a stiffer board, and the T. Rice is still more stiff than that.
> 
> I'm only saying this because I've seen a lot of people new to riding pick up this deck thinking it is what they need, but you really *really* don't. I own one and have been riding for a decade and I can assure you there are better options out there for an intermediate-advanced rider in their first season or two of shredding. If you really like Libs, go with the TRS or a GNU Riders Choice. I can pretty much guarantee you will have a board that you enjoy more than that T. Rice. Lib Tech and Gnu are made by the same company, Mervin Mfg.


hey man thanks for the reply...im def an intermediate rider ive prob only done 30+ days combined. I just really love snowboarding and probably shouldnt have been born in australia lol. i think im pretty good considering the hours ive ridden, just heard a lot of good things about lib tech, ive ridden the rocker camber hybrid and liked it and also know i dont like park thus needing a stiffer board. loads of ppl rave about the t rice , what issues do you have with it as far as an intermediate rider goes?


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> OP, I don't want to kill your stoke, but if you have yet to ride the T. Rice and it is still in new condition, I highly recommend you try a different deck. The T. Rice is stiff and wide compared to other most other models. Even the TRS would be considered a stiffer board, and the T. Rice is still more stiff than that.


+1^ Got a 2010 T.Rice for my board and immediately sold it. Not saying it won't work for you, but I believed I was able progress a lot faster on a more "forgiving" board. And if you have to ask what bindings compliment that board...I'm just saying'!:dunno:


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

crash77 said:


> +1^ Got a 2010 T.Rice for my board and immediately sold it. Not saying it won't work for you, but I believed I was able progress a lot faster on a more "forgiving" board. And if you have to ask what bindings compliment that board...I'm just saying'!:dunno:


hmm wish i had some feedback like this BEFORE i bought the board lol...all i read was rave reviews! i thought the camber rocker style was forgiving cos it was rocker in the middle and didnt catch edges? Ive also ridden just rocker boards and find them forgiving which i liked...and it has this "magnetraction" edge for ice etc...it read like a good board lol


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Like the veterinarian said, the TRice is just too stiff for the casual rider. Lib/GNU makes a variety of stuff that is more user friendly, e.g., the rider's choice, skate or even the attack banana. It has nothing to do with magnetraction -- this is great technology and I love it on my Rider's Choice here on the East (ice) coast. Anything more I've found to be too stiff for my usual conditions (e.g., TRice or Billy goat).

Again, nothing wrong wrog with magnetraction or RCR styles. It's a stiffness issue.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

ksup3erb said:


> Like the veterinarian said, the TRice is just too stiff for the casual rider. Lib/GNU makes a variety of stuff that is more user friendly, e.g., the rider's choice, skate or even the attack banana. It has nothing to do with magnetraction -- this is great technology and I love it on my Rider's Choice here on the East (ice) coast. Anything more I've found to be too stiff for my usual conditions (e.g., TRice or Billy goat).
> 
> Again, nothing wrong wrog with magnetraction or RCR styles. It's a stiffness issue.


hmm i guess ill find out when i ride it! According to lib tech the t rice is good for "all types of riding conditions: hardpack, park, pipe, pow, rails, and even ice" and i heard you dont want a board too flexy if not doing park stuff. its a 5-7 (1-10 rating scale) of stiffness depending on size and the 153 i got is a 6 outta 10. so im hoping this board isnt SUPER stiff


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

the attack banana has a 6-7 stiffness rating as well so you would think they would be the same..


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I know lib says they're the same but I swear the trice is harder to flex. Maybe the width difference. Trice is a wider board. 

Get some hearty bindings.


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

hmmm. damnnn i hope i like it..shoulda demo some boards lol. im foot size 8 but getting the 32 lashed 8.5 cos they run a tad smaller. should i go with a medium or small binding? if its a wider board maybe medium?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Medium is a safe bet.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

As a T. Rice owner I will agree that your hurting your progression on this board. I bought one as a relative beginner and immediately loved it, but when I bought my second board (Jibsaw), I now dont even want to ride the T. Rice anymore unless Im hittin steeps black which I rarely do anyway. Its just not a fun flexy board and its made to do what T. Rice does which I doubt 99% of us in this forum do.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

wedore said:


> hey man thanks for the reply...im def an intermediate rider ive prob only done 30+ days combined. I just really love snowboarding and probably shouldnt have been born in australia lol. i think im pretty good considering the hours ive ridden, just heard a lot of good things about lib tech, ive ridden the rocker camber hybrid and liked it and *also know i dont like park thus needing a stiffer board*. loads of ppl rave about the t rice , what issues do you have with it as far as an intermediate rider goes?


Just because you do not "like" park, it does not mean you need a crazy stiff board like the T. Rice. I'm telling you bro, you want a nice, middle of the road flexing board. It will be soooo much more pleasurable to ride and you will have much more fun. I made this very mistake in my 4th year of riding, when I picked up a 166 Arbor A-frame, an extremely stiff, cambered, long freeride board that really inhibited my riding progression. Then I got the T. Rice in a 161.5 and it was good, but something more flexible would have been better. Now I ride a 157 NS proto, which would be considered a flexible park oriented board but it does amazing as an all mountain stick and I can carve better on that board than any casual rider on a stiff deck.

The T. Rice is built for big cliff drops, huge jumps and crazy steeps/powder. Going off of Libs website is where many go wrong, and I feel that it is improperly advertised as a park board at all. If you think about it, the lib Dark Series is the most stiff board that Lib offers, and the T. Rice is just second to that. It is rated as a 6/7 (don't let the 153s 6 rating fool you... definitely more of a 7).

Yes, loads of people like the T. Rice. It is a good board, but it is an ADVANCED-EXPERT BIG MOUNTAIN FREESTYLE BOARD. The word freestyle does NOT mean that it is good to ride for a casual or even moderately aggressive rider. I've jest seen so many people on this site go with the T. Rice when there are many better options. I'm only telling you from experience man. A mid flex board will make you so comfortable, you will WANT to get into jumps and boxes because you will feel so confident. This is huge for your confidence, especially if you are in AU where the big mountain/powder opportunities are not widely available.

This will be the last time I will say it, but if you can return it, or sell it locally and go for a GNU riders choice or a TRS, you will be much happier. Neither would be considered a flexible board. Most reviews would label them as mid-stiff.

As for bindings, you don't want any sort of soft or middle of the road bindings for the T. Rice. You need a responsive binding that pairs with the board. Minimum of 6 on a 1 to 10 scale. I rode Burton CO2s with mine, then Prophecys but they are a bit to flexible and Cartels pair better (just for reference).


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Just because you do not "like" park, it does not mean you need a crazy stiff board like the T. Rice. I'm telling you bro, you want a nice, middle of the road flexing board. It will be soooo much more pleasurable to ride and you will have much more fun. I made this very mistake in my 4th year of riding, when I picked up a 166 Arbor A-frame, an extremely stiff, cambered, long freeride board that really inhibited my riding progression. Then I got the T. Rice in a 161.5 and it was good, but something more flexible would have been better. Now I ride a 157 NS proto, which would be considered a flexible park oriented board but it does amazing as an all mountain stick and I can carve better on that board than any casual rider on a stiff deck.
> 
> The T. Rice is built for big cliff drops, huge jumps and crazy steeps/powder. Going off of Libs website is where many go wrong, and I feel that it is improperly advertised as a park board at all. If you think about it, the lib Dark Series is the most stiff board that Lib offers, and the T. Rice is just second to that. It is rated as a 6/7 (don't let the 153s 6 rating fool you... definitely more of a 7).
> 
> ...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Just because you do not "like" park, it does not mean you need a crazy stiff board like the T. Rice. I'm telling you bro, you want a nice, middle of the road flexing board. It will be soooo much more pleasurable to ride and you will have much more fun. I made this very mistake in my 4th year of riding, when I picked up a 166 Arbor A-frame, an extremely stiff, cambered, long freeride board that really inhibited my riding progression. Then I got the T. Rice in a 161.5 and it was good, but something more flexible would have been better. Now I ride a 157 NS proto, which would be considered a flexible park oriented board but it does amazing as an all mountain stick and I can carve better on that board than any casual rider on a stiff deck.
> 
> The T. Rice is built for big cliff drops, huge jumps and crazy steeps/powder. Going off of Libs website is where many go wrong, and I feel that it is improperly advertised as a park board at all. If you think about it, the lib Dark Series is the most stiff board that Lib offers, and the T. Rice is just second to that. It is rated as a 6/7 (don't let the 153s 6 rating fool you... definitely more of a 7).
> 
> ...





ksup3erb said:


> Like the veterinarian said, the TRice is just too stiff for the casual rider. Lib/GNU makes a variety of stuff that is more user friendly, e.g., the rider's choice, skate or even the attack banana. It has nothing to do with magnetraction -- this is great technology and I love it on my Rider's Choice here on the East (ice) coast. Anything more I've found to be too stiff for my usual conditions (e.g., TRice or Billy goat).
> 
> Again, nothing wrong wrog with magnetraction or RCR styles. It's a stiffness issue.



Completely agree with these two. And to add, another (and actually possibly the biggest) problem with the T. Rice is the width - with size 8 feet the OP is really going to struggle to work the edges of this mid-wide board.
T. Rice is a great deck, but definitely seems a sub-optimal choice for the OP


----------



## wedore (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone, im taking the advice on board (excuse the pun)...im not riding till august so ill keep doing my research and decide to either re-sell it in AUS ( i could prob make money) or keep it. 

If i feel it isnt the board for me at my level i can keep it and buy another one for japan in jan  maybe as suggested i would be better with a NS proto (which i was considering before i read their website which states its a park board) or maybe the skate banana? Just as a side note the t-rice 153 (25.3cm) has the same width as both the attack banana and the proto ct which is 25.1...so i dont understand how it is a wide board?

In any case i need some bindings anyway...do you guys think the FLUX TT30 bindings would be good bindings for the t.rice or something softer if i went with that?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't know anything about Flux, sorry. 

You could look into Ride Capo or El hefe.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> You would agree though there are many who ride this board who are not advanced that just prefer the feel of a stiffer board? It's not the case that riding this board as an intermediate is going to destroy your skills. If the OP likes the feel of a stiffer board and wants something that he could progress with then this might work very well indeed. Down the road, it could also be a very good steeps/powder option in a 2 board quiver...


I would respectfully disagree. This board needs a more advanced rider to handle appropriately. You may be able to progress on it, but progression will be slowed and inhibited especially with only 30 days under your belt. I would argue that with only that many days, *what you think you prefer and what you actually need are two different things.* The T. Rice is made for a few very specific purposes... it is twin tipped and stiff, made to land big jumps/booters both regular or switch. It is a good steeps/powder option, but only if you are into freestyle. If not, then you want a more directional board!



hktrdr said:


> Completely agree with these two. And to add, another (and actually possibly the biggest) problem with the T. Rice is the width - with size 8 feet the OP is really going to struggle to work the edges of this mid-wide board. T. Rice is a great deck, but definitely seems a sub-optimal choice for the OP


I sort of agree here. The T.Rice has a huge jump in width in its larger sizes. So the OP may not have issues with the width, but I would argue he would be more comfortable with something at exactly 25.0 cm or high 24s wide. For reference, I ride a 157 Proto with *25.3 waist and size 11 boots... no toe drag at all.*



wedore said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone, im taking the advice on board (excuse the pun)...im not riding till august so ill keep doing my research and decide to either re-sell it in AUS ( i could prob make money) or keep it.
> 
> If i feel it isnt the board for me at my level i can keep it and buy another one for japan in jan  maybe as suggested i would be better with a NS proto (which i was considering before i read their website which states its a park board) or maybe the skate banana? Just as a side note the t-rice 153 (25.3cm) has the same width as both the attack banana and the proto ct which is 25.1...so i dont understand how it is a wide board?
> 
> In any case i need some bindings anyway...do you guys think the FLUX TT30 bindings would be good bindings for the t.rice or something softer if i went with that?


You say you have no interest in park or freestyle, but you seem to be leaning towards twin tip boards that are designed to be ridden switch in freestyle type situations. If you TRUELY don't ever want to spin or do anything other than straight airs, then you want a directional board, NOT a twin.

If you were looking at NS boards, just for reference, even the NS Heritage is a bit softer than the T. Rice, and even the Heritage is a stiffer board! If you are looking at the NS line, I would suggest the SL. It's nice and damp, so little to no chatter at higher speeds, and it is a directional twin, designed for a forward direction of travel but it can totally be used to ride switch if you ever get in to it. It also has a setback stance so you can move your bindings back on a powder day, something that doesn't work as well on a twin board, like the T. Rice. I still recommend the Lib TRS and the GNU riders choice... the GNU being a bit higher end than the TRS.

As for Flux bindings... I wish I had something to tell you there but I have no experience with them. The model you picked seems to have a good flex pattern but may be a bit heavy? The only other options were their 5/5 stiffness bindings and that might be overkill but I don't know how their bindings compare to Burton bindings, which I am a fan of and know much more about.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would argue that with only that many days said:


> what you think you prefer and what you actually need are two different things.[/B]


I can attest to this. I have been riding for 4 yrs and it took me 2 yrs to figure out my riding style/preference. At first I just new I wanted to bomb every hill. However, due to my geographical shortcoming (MD), runs were only lasting 30 seconds. I quickly got bored with that. I'm 35 and the park/jumps were no where on my radar, but lo and behold...because of the hills I have access to I find myself jibbing, doing spins, butters, and now I'm even venturing into the park hitting boxes and rails. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!

(As stated in my previous post, my first board was a used 2010 T.Rice. Sold it (way too stiff for me as a beginner) and brought 2011 rossignol taipan, which I 
locked in my fundamentals with, was given 2011 K2 Raygun that I began messing around with freestyle on and now I'm looking to get the 2014 Evo.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

As far as width is concerned, I would say 25.3cm ww is still way too wide for a size 8 boot. The board I ride has a 25.2 ww and Im riding size 11 boots. Even with my 11s i have hardly any overhang and couldnt drag my boots if I tried. I think the OP would be much better off with something more narrow. That would make it much easier to engage turns and transition from edge to edge better. I think I might even get something more narrow next season just so I can switch edges faster


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

boarder22ab said:


> As far as width is concerned, I would say 25.3cm ww is still way too wide for a size 8 boot. The board I ride has a 25.2 ww and Im riding size 11 boots. Even with my 11s i have hardly any overhang and couldnt drag my boots if I tried. I think the OP would be much better off with something more narrow. That would make it much easier to engage turns and transition from edge to edge better. I think I might even get something more narrow next season just so I can switch edges faster


I totally agree. After really looking at my Proto with a 25.3 cm waist and size 11 boots... he should have something in the 24s for sure.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, everybody in agreement - rarely happens on this forum 
That should tell the OP something...


----------

